# Ipad 2 coming on 30 day trial



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

I've been talked into an Ipad 2 on contract as a valued customer (just sales fluff) and thought why not - I have 30 days to play with it and just send it back if I don't want it.

The deal is £0 up front then £30 a month for 2 years for a 16gb with 3G and 2gb of data a month.

The little devil on my left shoulder says just keep it as another toy, if I ride to work one shift a month instead of using the car it'll pay for itself anyway.

The little angel on my other shoulder says send it back, waste of £30 a month.

What can I do with it in the first couple of weeks to impress me enough to keep it and sod the expense. I have an Iphone 4 already and love it but i've never even used an Ipad before. 

Ipad specific app recommendations are what i'm after, so far it looks great for reading the Metro and some free magazines. Any other free goodies I should try?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Cannot recommend it enough, I have the iPad 2 and it's a fantastic bit of kit and it's super quick compared to my laptop which is an icore5,windows7,3gb ram bla bla bla, 
browsing is quick and easy,, typing is a doddle( bit strange at first but once you get used to it it's great)
Apps are very good and there's loads to choose from,there are crap ones which get deleted, Skype is awesome and sounds better than a landline call, games are fantastic and very addictive, graphics are impressive too.
Haven't tried transferring photos from my D90 yet so not sure how well it will handle that but tbh I'll carry on using my laptop for that as I store them all on a external harddrive,

For quick browsing, emails,games, apps, ease of use you can't knock this bit of kit I'm hooked tbh and won't be without it now.

Get it!!! You won't be disappointed I went for the 32gb for more storage.

Love it 

I'd say they are worth every penny, this is my first apple product and I'm hooked


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

2GB of Data =


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Dan J said:


> Cannot recommend it enough, I have the iPad 2 and it's a fantastic bit of kit and it's super quick compared to my laptop which is an icore5,windows7,3gb ram bla bla bla,
> browsing is quick and easy,, typing is a doddle( bit strange at first but once you get used to it it's great)
> Apps are very good and there's loads to choose from,there are crap ones which get deleted, Skype is awesome and sounds better than a landline call, games are fantastic and very addictive, graphics are impressive too.
> Haven't tried transferring photos from my D90 yet so not sure how well it will handle that but tbh I'll carry on using my laptop for that as I store them all on a external harddrive,
> ...


Agree with Dan above.

£720 for a 16gb iPad2 (even with the data package) is steep.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

i just gotta iPad 32gb wifi 3g nout up front for £30 a month and LOVE it.

Just got Mrs an iMac and me a MacbookPro, gotta say, Apple quality is 2nd to none. Not sure I'll chop me Blackberry in for anther iPhone, YET though !!

As for what'll impress you enough to keep it? Why, just keep it if ya want it, life is FAR FAR FAR too short. 

Hope this helps, enjoy


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I've had my iPad for a year this Friday & can't think of a day when I've not used it.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got one on its way, apparently it will be here tomorrow or Wed but im not too sure on that.

Can't wait, it is a brilliant piece of kit but we bought it outright and wifi only as if i need to use it on the go i can create a wifi hotspot with my phone 

Im sure once you get it youll make your mind up :wave:


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am not sure if it adds up at £720 for the 24 months even with the data package. Although you would have a salable asset at the end, depends how much 2 year old technology is worth I guess, still going to cost you £500+. If it were me (I already have the iPad and love it but went for the WIFI and don't regret it) I would put it on 0% finance somewhere must be offering it or put it on a cost effective credit card if you can't afford to buy it out right.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought the deal was expensive but the 16gb 3G one is £499 so it's just £9 a month for 2gb of data plus 1gb of BT Openzone per month.

I'm still unsure but it's not as bad a deal as it first seems but it certainly isn't cheap hence the dithering.

It arrives Wednesday and I can't wait already!!


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

ABGT170 said:


> I am not sure if it adds up at £720 for the 24 months even with the data package. Although you would have a salable asset at the end, depends how much 2 year old technology is worth I guess, still going to cost you £500+. If it were me (I already have the iPad and love it but went for the WIFI and don't regret it) I would put it on 0% finance somewhere must be offering it or put it on a cost effective credit card if you can't afford to buy it out right.


24 x 30 = 720 :thumb:

If you really need 3G (and you're content with 16Gb), get an Argos card and buy one for £499 (interest free over 9 months).

Buy a SIM from 3 for £7.50 per month (fastish connection and 1Gb data allowance).

Total cost = £680 (and, if you don't need the 3G connection, you can cancel at any time)

My advice to you is forget about the 3G unless you absolutely need it and buy the 16gb iPad 2 at £399. On an Argos card, that would be around £45 per month for 9 months.


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

maestegman said:


> 24 x 30 = 720 :thumb:
> 
> If you really need 3G (and you're content with 16Gb), get an Argos card and buy one for £499 (interest free over 9 months).
> 
> ...


I know that 24x30= £720! I meant adding up wise if it made good financial sense!

My reference to £500+ cost was your £720-£220 which is what you might sell the iPad for afterwards = £500.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Had my ipad2, bog standard wi-fi version for couple months.

I'll be honest, first couple days I thought it way too expensive for what it is. That is until you actually start to use it fully. Then you realise what an awesome piece of kit it really is.

I hardly use my desktop pc now. I've also got it linked to a HP AirPrint printer. Work emails me my work through, access it via their server on the iPad and print it, easy peesy.

Once you've get it, you'll wonder how you ever managd without it.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

All good stuff thanks lads, am I right in thinking the wifi only IPad doesn't have GPS built in though?
Still not sure Ill use the 3G enough but that's one thing I need to find out before my 30 days is up. 
Can I tether an iPad to my 4S instead if using a seperate 3G account??


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Had mine 3 weeks now use it everyday love it to bits i'm half way through a good book but not picked it up since ipad arrived,got movies books and allsorts on it.


----------



## prolfe (Mar 29, 2010)

You could just buy a wifi only version and use the tethering on your 4s when out n about.

Most carriers charge for iPhone tethering but it'll be much cheaper than £30 a month.


iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Had my iPad 2 for about 30 hours and am loving it so far! I will upgrade my mb and imac to lion to get icloud and see how that goes.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I asked this kind of question when I was looking at buying mine, now I have had my iPad just over a month and I think its the best gadget purchase I have made in a long while.

You could save your self allot of money and get a wifi 32GB from Argos on the buy now pay later and use your phone as a wifi hotspot, that's what I do with my Nokia and it works very well.

I got this SIM card from T-mobile with 12months free internet, its got a 500mb limit but if you only use it when no wifi is available then its not a problem www.t-mobile.co.uk/shop/pay-as-you-...9_1318626354_ca398fe0a09b3a2b4b6664adc8549d26


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Great gadgets and superb for traveling (i do a far bit to Africa). I though £720 was steep but is not too bad a deal really - works out at ipad2 cost + just under £10 a month effectively interest free. It does tie you in for 24months though - I'd rather buy it outright and manage my own 3G contract.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Matt197 said:


> You could save your self allot of money and get a wifi 32GB from Argos on the buy now pay later and use your phone as a wifi hotspot, that's what I do with my Nokia and it works very well.


Tiz what I do. I'm on a PAYG with Vodafone with my mobile. The internet allowance does me fine, quick too...:thumb:


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

I have had mine for just over a year and use it for 5-6 hours every day 
Laptop is never switched on Nd desk top is now wrapped and on the loft
I sit in bed untill 1am on it and wake up to it at 7am 
Can't put it Down 

Could not live without it


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Currys are doing 6 months interest free on the iPad


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, i've had it a few days now and despite it being a lovely bit of kit i'm not sure i really have a use for it. 
My Macbook Pro is much better for using on the sofa as i'm not really getting on with using a touchscreen for lots of typing. There are some fantastic apps and games for it though so I'm still undecided.
The other thing is the 3G - not sure I even need it! It's too expensive a gadget for me to take it out and about other than using in hotel rooms when I'm away for work and I can get wi-fi at most places.
75% sure it'll be going back but it's nice to spend some time with it first , really is a quality bit of gear and I can't wait to see what they come up with next.


----------



## scezy (Apr 11, 2011)

Just got an iphone 4s from three on the one plan,when i rang and asked if i could use it as a wifi hotspot they said i could and there would be no charge.
If you are going to use your phone as a hotspot then make sure with your provider first,you could run up some big bills.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I too have an iPad 2 (64Gb/3G) and absolutely love it. There are masses of fantastic Apps, many of which are free and most others are very cheap - You'll find many to occupy you, far more than for any other platform.

I also love the integration - I also have a MacBook Pro and iPhone 4 - I'd never go back to PC or Android from whence I came. The only negative from my POV is so far I think iCloud is crap, but hope it'll improve in time.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Had never been interested in buying an iPad , went to the states in July , and got a great deal on an iPad 2 32 GB wifi , in an apple store , and don't think I have put it down since , so much more convenient than a laptop .


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

My Ipad hasnt left my side in my 2 and a bit years of ownership.

I try and make a consious effort to use it out of the house whenever I can so i can get some money out of the 3G.

Im on a 1gb a month plan and I dont even come close every month.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The 3G on my iPad is perhaps the one negative aspect of it, I don't know if it's the 3G system on the device, or just 3G in general, but it always appears so slow. I thought perhaps it was the service in my local area until I tried both 3 and Orange (I have SIMs for both) elsewhere and it wasn't much better.

I tend to use mine on free WiFi Hot-spots wherever I can which isn't exactly difficult - I'm on BT, so there's BT Openzone/FON, plus Wetherspoons, Starmuck, Mickey-D's etc., easy to find a signal in most areas.

To be honest, the only real use for 3G on my iPad is for GPS reception, I wish Apple would include GPS on the non-3G iPads - maybe with the iPad 3.


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah I agree with that, browsing is slow, however my main use for 3g is accessing mails out of the office which is invaluable.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, it has gone back. Liked it but didn't love it and can definitely live without it!

Ipad 3 next year might tempt me again but for now its a no and a thankyou to Vodafone for the loan to help me decide.


----------

